# Lots of Rats for Re-home, Sacramento, California



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi, these are NOT my rats, I am posting this on their owner’s behalf. Details from the ad (ad here) are as _follows:


“Developed allergies to my rats so them and all their stuff need to go ASAP for my health and theirs! I can’t even handle them much these days, and they love people so it makes me sad. 

Lots of blaze and other markings. Dumbos and top ears. Rex, teddy rex, double rex, standard, etc. MANY colors to choose from, blues, agoutis, blue agoutis, blacks, beige, etc. Males and females. Babies and adults! 

All rats get sent home with a care package, but I do ask for a photo of your cage regardless!

Not snake food, these are great pet-quality rats that I’ve had for 4 generations now.

They do NOT bite, they’re very sweet.
Delivery available!”_



Again, not my posting but it sounds like she has a number of rats to rehome and I can’t imagine being in that situation. Her contact info is in the ad and I got her permission to post this here on her behalf. I’d love to take some in but I’m at my personal max at the moment so hopefully this will help them find homes. 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I've forwarded the CL ad to a local rescue I know - she might be able to help


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Thank you so much for doing that!! ❤


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

ratsbian said:


> Thank you so much for doing that!! ❤


 Happy to. The set up in that ad is fairly impressive too.


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Wish I could have some, but, I live far away.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

ratsbian said:


> Thank you so much for doing that!! ❤


I heard back from the rescue this morning - here's the message she sent me (just so you know it's not being ignored):

_"Awesome set up. I will reach out and see what I can do to help. Thanks for the lead"_

She will take good care of them.

Edited to add: I might consider fostering a couple of them ... waiting to see what the rescue says.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

I wish I could have some. Where is this?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Sacramento, California.


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

lfraser06 said:


> I heard back from the rescue this morning - here's the message she sent me (just so you know it's not being ignored):
> 
> _"Awesome set up. I will reach out and see what I can do to help. Thanks for the lead"_
> 
> ...


I’m so glad that you’ve heard back! I really hope that she is willing to work with the rescue, she’s been looking for homes for them for a while now. And keep me updated on if you foster some of them! Thanks again!!


----------

